# ANG - Austin Engineering



## Dabas (6 December 2006)

Quite a rollercoaster for this stock.
Meteoric rise (133% since July)   
Then 6.5% drop today.   

Dabas


----------



## exgeo (7 January 2007)

AGM guidance was for 3.25-3.75m PBT for the first half. A quick and dirty calculation of doubling this and subtracting 1.8m tax (as per 2005 annual report) gives NPAT 5.2m which give an EPS of 13cps based on 43m shares on issue. So what to assume for a reasonable PE? 10? Does that sound good to you? So price target might be around 130 cents.

All the anecdotal evidence I've heard indicates that mining service companies continue to work flat out -still can't buy truck tyres for love or money, 
geologists now spend their days posting on internet bulletin boards rather than kicking rocks etc etc.


----------



## exgeo (27 February 2007)

Broadly inline with guidance. PCP profit was inflated by the sale (and subsequent leaseback) of the company's premises, so the 130% profit increase is even better than the bare figures suggest.

....................................Half Year to .................................Half Year to
................................31 December 2006.................... 31 December 2005
Revenue (incl. gain on 
sale of properties in 2005) ..29,393,074 up 15% from ...........25,503,413
Revenue (excl. gain on 
sale of properties in 2005).. 29,393,074 up 25% from........... 23,604,992
NPAT............................... 2,332,840 up 130% from ............1,015,816

*Dividends*
The company paid a fully franked dividend of 2.0 cents per share on 31 October 2006. A maiden interim dividend of 0.5 cents, fully franked, has been declared on 27 February 2007.



> The increase in revenue and net profit after tax for the period ended 31 December 2006 over the comparative period is principally due to strong performance from the existing businesses and the addition of the business of Kaldura Industries in Mackay. The Company has also continued to benefit from the strong demand for its range of JEC products, including dump truck bodies and excavator buckets, as now manufactured in the Company’s Western Australia and Queensland operations.
> 
> The company has a 50% interest in the Majan Aluminium Services Company, a joint venture formed for the purpose of manufacturing aluminium busbars for the Sohar Aluminium Company, which is constructing a new aluminium smelter facility at Sohar in Oman.
> 
> The buoyant market conditions in the Western Australia mining and resources business sector also resulted in orders being secured for multiple-quantity batches of identical tray bodies. Utilising its robotic welding systems, the operation achieved improvements in the throughput and completion timescales for the manufacture of these bodies. It is expected that further productivity improvements will be achieved during the second half of the financial year following changes to the configuration and layout of existing workspace.


----------



## exgeo (7 March 2007)

> ANG today announced the award of a major contract for its WA operation. The order is from an international original equipment manufacturer (OEM) for the supply of 20 dump truck bodies and 4 large excavator buckets for a new West Australian mine. The total value of the order is $7.2 million.



 Annualised revenues were about $60m prior to this contract. So it's a reasonable size for this company. 43m shares. From the most recent half-yearly report, $2.3m profit for half year = *EPS of 5.3c* for the half-year.


----------



## Love Zn (2 May 2007)

Austin Engineering hit a new high today and jumped 12%.  I don't see any new announcements.  So does anyone know why the sudden jump?

And I guess the real question is it likely to stay or will we see people taking their profits?


----------



## Dabas (2 May 2007)

I suggest holding on.
ANG has had similar situations in the past.

Just be sure to set up a stop loss instruction in case there is a major fall


----------



## Love Zn (24 July 2007)

This has been going along nicely and another good increase today to break away from the $1.80 resistance.  

Look forward to their end of year report coming out.


----------



## Dabas (24 July 2007)

Looks great, does it not?

Anybody taking the recent share offer, has already seen a 33% increase!
Not bad for just one month!

Dabas


----------



## BankRoller (24 July 2007)

Closing nicely at 1.93, great day for ANG. Anyone aware what date the Full Year Results are due? August some time?


----------



## Love Zn (24 July 2007)

Their last annual report came out 26th September, but they also released a preliminary report 29th August last year.  So would suggest we can expect to see around these time frames this year too.

Hopefully they also have further details of what they plan to do with the last capital raising.  It was to pay off some dept and further acquisitions, I wonder what company/ies they had in mind.


----------



## Miner (22 September 2007)

ANG has been recommended as a buy at 1.78 by Bell Potters and Inter Suisse.
Does any one know if there is an upward trend of this share? It is ex dividend now and annual performance shows good. However it is also a very small capital base and with little hick up could go any where.

Any feedback from the chartists?

Regards

Miner


----------



## michael_selway (22 September 2007)

Miner said:


> ANG has been recommended as a buy at 1.78 by Bell Potters and Inter Suisse.
> Does any one know if there is an upward trend of this share? It is ex dividend now and annual performance shows good. However it is also a very small capital base and with little hick up could go any where.
> 
> Any feedback from the chartists?
> ...




Hm not too bad

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 11.7 16.9 20.1 24.5 
DPS 4.0 5.5 7.0 8.5 *

thx

MS


----------



## danc (26 November 2007)

Breaking to the hi side strongly on the day and week charts. great presentation today . 4.5 mill profit 07 saying 6 mill profit 1st qtr 08. engineer to the mining industry well worth a look .... solid substance.


----------



## justjohn (27 November 2007)

up again today 4.5% when most of my portfolio is coping a pounding alltogether up 60% on ang since August:


----------



## michael_selway (27 November 2007)

justjohn said:


> up again today 4.5% when most of my portfolio is coping a pounding alltogether up 60% on ang since August:




Hm has goen crazy of late

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 11.7 18.6 21.2 27.2 
DPS 4.0 5.8 7.0 8.5 *

thx

MS


----------



## justjohn (28 November 2007)

THIS STOCK IS RUNNING AGAIN TODAY AT PRESENT UP OVER 6% 3rd DAY STRAIGHTNO NEWS OR ANNOUNCEMENTS


----------



## JTLP (30 November 2007)

TRADING HALT...

Is this likely to be good or bad? Based on the evidence of the last 4 days of trading, it has had a continual increase.

Will the halt equate to good news or a speeding ticket?


----------



## doofuss (30 November 2007)

Halt notice appears to be at the request of the company. Would that mean its more likely to be good news rather than a speeding ticket? *fingers crossed*


----------



## michael_selway (30 November 2007)

doofuss said:


> Halt notice appears to be at the request of the company. Would that mean its more likely to be good news rather than a speeding ticket? *fingers crossed*




Very unlikely its a speeding ticket, as reason for the rise thus far is due to upgraded EPS guidance?



> In April we advised the market we were expecting Earnings Before Interest and Tax in financial 2008 in excess of $10 million. Based on trading to date, our forecast is for EBIT in excess of $6 million for the first half ending December 31, 2007 while, with a record number of orders on hand, we are also looking forward to a strong second half.




thx

MS


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2007)

ANG has ran hard all week ,hopefully people in the know getting set before the good news is out:.I have'nt a good record with trading halts ,I'm due for a change of luck


----------



## Miner (1 December 2007)

I think it will be good news.
My bell potter adviser (normally made stupid advise) strongly advised to buy ang. Then I followed it and with its recent acquisition and growth plan probably there are many more better news coming.
Unfortunately I could not rely with BP Analyst and contrary to his advise I sold them.

Just for information and not any recommendation

Regards


----------



## justjohn (3 December 2007)

An announcment was made this morning that ANG has made a major international expansion with the purchase of US based Western Tech Services for US$19 million


----------



## justjohn (3 December 2007)

up 7 % coming out of trading halt now $3.10 got to start seriously thinking about my position with this one now


----------



## michael_selway (3 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> up 7 % coming out of trading halt now $3.10 got to start seriously thinking about my position with this one now




Hm absolutely crazy! cant believe i kept my ye on this one 

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 11.7 20.7 23.9 27.2 
DPS 4.0 5.8 7.0 8.5 *

thx

MS




> Brisbane, 3 December 2007: Austin Engineering Limited (ASX trading code: ANG) today announced a major international expansion with the acquisition of U.S.-based Western Technology Services International Inc (Westech) for $US19 million. The purchase of the business, based in Casper, Wyoming in the U.S., includes $US13.8 million of property, plant and equipment and other net assets. The purchase price is equivalent to a multiple of 3.2 times forecast earnings before interest and tax for financial 2007-08. It represents Austin’s largest expansion since the company listed on the ASX in 2004. Austin Chairman Peter Fitch said the Westech acquisition would provide Austin with an excellent platform to target the strong resources markets of North and South America and Canada. It also presented the opportunity to acquire the intellectual property behind Westech’s design for market-leading lightweight off-highway dump truck bodies, which it licences to companies including Austin. Established in 1938, Westech serves the resources sector in North and South America and Canada with products including dump truck bodies, cable reels and dragline and shovel buckets. It has forecast revenue of $US36 million and earnings before interest and tax of $US6 million for its financial year 2007-08 commencing on 1 November 2007. Westech’s lightweight body design is world leading technology, allowing trucks to carry more pay load and increase productivity - a strong attraction for major mine operators. Mr Fitch said Westech’s business was well understood by Austin as its model and operating structure were similar to that used by Austin’s JEC Mining & Earthmoving division in Australia. It also has some processes and clients in common with Austin. “The Westech acquisition represents a significant point in Austin’s expansion and development,” Mr Fitch said. “We now own both a robust and well established business in the world’s biggest mining and resources market and the intellectual property to a world-recognised dump truck body design that is employed in all the major mining nations.” Westech’s existing management has agreed to stay with the business, ensuring there is minimal disruption from the change in ownership. “We expect that synergies between the businesses will lead to savings on the procurement of materials and will assist in expanding the product range of both companies,” Mr Fitch said. “Significantly, the purchase will give us the opportunity to approach the major mining OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturers) and mine operators around the world as a ‘one-stop shop’. “Another benefit is the expansion potential of the business in South America and Canada from leveraging our current mining products business model,” he said. Mr Fitch said Austin would fund the Westech deal from bank debt and existing cash resources. There are no plans to raise capital for this acquisition, which continues Austin’s recent expansion through purchases including Austbore Pty Ltd and Kaldura Industries in Mackay.


----------



## justjohn (5 December 2007)

ANG up again this morning, now up 6.5% but must be nearing the end of its run. I'm going to offload 50% to take profits. Anyone else hold this?


----------



## The Mint Man (5 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> ANG up again this morning, now up 6.5% but must be nearing the end of its run. I'm going to offload 50% to take profits. Anyone else hold this?



Probably a good idea to take some back and leave the rest to keep working away, hopefully on the upside that is
ANG has had a stellar run, from about $2.20 in early November to a high of $3.65 early today, representing a 65% if you sold out this morning.
Not bad!



Wish I had bought in myself where was the hot tip John???

Cheers

*DYOR*


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> ANG up again this morning, now up 6.5% but must be nearing the end of its run. I'm going to offload 50% to take profits. Anyone else hold this?




Hm it might turn out to be a mini WOR since now its has expanded into US?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 11.7 18.5 23.6 27.5 
DPS 4.0 5.5 7.0 8.5 *


Forward PE wise its still "cheap" compared to WOR

what do you think?

thx

MS



> Date: 4/12/2007
> Author: Nina Wan
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 50
> Australian mining products maker, Austin Engineering, has made an acquisition inthe US. It has bought Western Technology Services for $US19 million ($A21million). It is Austin's first major overseas expansion and gives it accessto the US resources market. Austin chairman, Peter Fitch, says that synergieswill give savings in procuring materials and expand its product range


----------



## grace (5 December 2007)

I think I am very stupid for buying them at around 80c earlier this year (Jan), and selling just over the dollar mark.  Noone seemed to know about them at the time and I got bored waiting.  I also did not know how to analyze the fundamentals of a stock at the time because it was one of my first investments.  You live and learn!


----------



## cjfisher (21 July 2008)

Earning Guidance FY 2008 is about $17 million (recent announcement) - this is represents an EBIT growth of about 130%.   Based on owner earning (Warren Buffets model) this puts the value of this share at well over $4.

With Return On Equity (ROE) at better than 35% and annual growth at about 2X over the last 2 years and the strength of the materials market (china effect) this would have to be one of the most go ahead of current small cap companies.

Astute management is evident in recent acquisitions and financing at 4% from the USA.  (I bought these shares at $0.48 2 years ago). 

If anyone knows of any share with better or equal characteristics I am keen to know about it as my portfolio is now very unbalanced.https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Idiode (2 December 2010)

It is timely to revisit this stock after a couple of years.

Congratulations to all those smart people who invested in this stock at much lower prices.  
Everything seems to be going so well with the company that you have to ask what could go wrong.
It is certainly capitalising on the world demand for resources which looks like continuing for many years to come.
The only real flaw I can really see is that their Dividend Yeild is currently 2.7%. At the current SP of $4.29 my calculated projected yeilds based on forecasts are 2011-2.8%, 2012 -3.5%, 2013-3.3%.

This makes it too expensive for a full franked yield play.  Will have to watch for bad news to bring the price down. Should have.......


----------



## Miner (3 December 2010)

I am a small holder.
It is one of the growth stocks recommended by southern equities.

It has large holding by BKN. If I am not too far off in next 6 months if BKN approaches to take it over I will not be surprised.

ANG is making very good progress in overseas manufacturing too. 

I am holding and stopping temptation to sell it as I did with RIV, LYC, PRU, MIN, BKN


----------



## magicmoment (3 December 2010)

who buys ANG for the yield? Sorry but even BHP only pays a 2.1% yield. Obviously management think that they can invest the profits at a better return than returning it to shareholders. The results are in the proof of the expansions such as Westech, and Hunter Valley purchase. Anyway your capital appreciation exceeds whatever dividend ANG could have paid.


----------



## piggybank (22 August 2013)

2012/13 Full Year Results:-

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ANG&E=ASX&N=751054


----------



## notting (18 December 2013)

Well this should be entertaining

Technically ANG was lining up to drop further if it broke it's little upside down flag at around 3.
And to help smash it's shareholders in the face at this low level it has announced a capital raising at between 3 and 3.20.
However, it turns out, that ANG has made a shrewd round house kick to the head of BKN who has made a highly conditional cashless offer Based on last closing price of BKN being $5.50 valuing Austin at $4.13!
The Proposal represents a 31.8% premium to Austin’s last closing price of A$3.13 per share
The Proposal represents a 32.9% premium to Austin’s 5 day VWAP of A$3.105

Hmmm.  Ya gonna have to do better than that BKN because there is going to be more shares to buy at the very least!
Those who want to take up the offer may see BKN walk whilst they wait for their shares only to see the share price break down below $2.50.

See if BKN immediately cancels its offer.


----------



## notting (26 February 2014)

The half year report opens like this (surprisingly there were no clowns doing somersaults and pulling things out of hats) - Drum roll please.

HY 13/14 Highlights
•
A much quieter period than anticipated 

It just so happens that the capital raising is done and this wasn't mentioned in that offering.
But then again it wasn't anticipated!
What was that again? When was it not anticipated.
Another class action should be started for those who took up the capital raising.

PS I was watching the CEO of BKN field a question on the ANG take over proposal.  He was talking past tense which was interesting without meaning to.  It sounded like 'we made that offer, moving on, as they didn't accept it. If they change their minds it makes sense to us.
BKN is trading at 4.55 valuing ANG now at 3.417.
No one is winning it seems.


----------



## notting (27 February 2014)

Brisbane, 27 February 2014:Austin welcomes the announcement by Bradken Limited today that it has withdrawn its unsolicited, highly conditional non-binding proposal that it made in December 2013 for all of the shares in Austin that Bradken does not already hold.

And the market welcomes a share drop of a further 14.2%.  

But don't' worry, ANG management are *anticipating* new contracts.

Class action is there for the taking if I was long, I'd be taking!

Austin notes that Bradken currently intends to maintain its strategic holding in Austin. Now for the conspiracy theory. 
- Maybe BKNs offer was a joke to prop up the price so the retail end of ANGs capital raising would hold up and hence Bradkens existing investment in ANG is less risky - a longer term play.


----------



## skc (27 February 2014)

notting said:


> Brisbane, 27 February 2014:Austin welcomes the announcement by Bradken Limited today that it has withdrawn its unsolicited, highly conditional non-binding proposal that it made in December 2013 for all of the shares in Austin that Bradken does not already hold.
> And the market welcomes a share drop of a further 14.2%.




Lol. My thoughts exactly... the market welcomes the news with a smack in the face.



notting said:


> But don't' worry, ANG management are *anticipating* new contracts.
> 
> Class action is there for the taking if I was long, I'd be taking!
> 
> ...




Hopefully not but BKN did rig a bid a few years back.



> In 2011 Norcast S.Ã¡r.L (Norcast), which was controlled by Swiss private equity firm Pala Investments, made the decision to sell its Canadian portfolio company, Norcast Wear Solutions, Inc (NWS). NWS and Australian mining consumables company Bradken Limited (Bradken) were two of the major global manufacturers of grinding mill liners. The two had history following an Australian anti-dumping action brought by Bradken against NWS in 2002 and a subsequent unsuccessful attempt by Bradken to acquire NWS.
> 
> While Bradken was a logical acquirer of NWS, UBS (the vendor's investment bank) did not contact Bradken directly about the sale. Consequently, Bradken believed it had been excluded from the sale process. Bradken decided to approach Castle Harlan, a New-York based private equity fund, which had not known about the sale and with whom Bradken had a long relationship. Were a private equity firm to acquire NWS, Bradken thought, it was likely to have a subsequent opportunity to purchase it. Bradken and Castle Harlan concealed Bradken's involvement in the sale process.
> In July 2011, Castle Harlan purchased NWS for US190 million. Just a few hours later, Castle Harlan on-sold NWS to Bradken for US212.4 million. The Federal Court found that before the 'back-to-back' sale there had been a bid rigging arrangement between Bradken and Castle Harlan, by which Castle Harlan agreed to bid for NWS and Bradken agreed not to bid for NWS.
> ...




http://www.minterellison.com/publications/Norcast-v-Bradken-a-cautionary-tail-MA201307/


----------



## Miner (1 March 2014)

skc said:


> Lol. My thoughts exactly... the market welcomes the news with a smack in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great research SKC and thanks for the historical records.
Some of the good brokers doubted the ANG share placement at $3.2 but the BKN previous offer made the share price jacked up. I was very unhappy when I sold the XR shares and applied for my rights. The directors never expressed their intention to deprive the existing share holders. But when the share price shot up then they used their discretion (what a joke) to deprive those share holders who even qualified their rights but not holding the shares on the date of allotment. My complaint to company secretary did not get any response. Advance Share Registry kept on saying like robot that the directors exercised their 'DISCRETION'. As if they have inherrited such discretion. So I complained to relevant authority

But what goes that comes back. Sorry for curren holders and rights buyers, I am sadistically happy to see ANG collapsed thanking the directors 'discretion' to save my hard earned money .

I am waiting to see ANG to be punished further Sorry for vindictive but I was pxxed off with the calous attitude of ANG discretion and no phone call / email  return from the secretary. Looks like another Alan Joyce story here.
HA HA Dont hold any ANG share now - disclaimer


----------



## Miner (1 March 2014)

Miner said:


> I am a small holder.
> It is one of the growth stocks recommended by southern equities.
> 
> It has large holding by BKN. If I am not too far off in next 6 months if BKN approaches to take it over I will not be surprised.
> ...




Did I have crystal ball in 2010. BKN did come with an offer but few years after and then backed off .


----------



## Miner (25 October 2014)

Miner said:


> Great research SKC and thanks for the historical records.
> Some of the good brokers doubted the ANG share placement at $3.2 but the BKN previous offer made the share price jacked up. I was very unhappy when I sold the XR shares and applied for my rights. The directors never expressed their intention to deprive the existing share holders. But when the share price shot up then they used their discretion (what a joke) to deprive those share holders who even qualified their rights but not holding the shares on the date of allotment. My complaint to company secretary did not get any response. Advance Share Registry kept on saying like robot that the directors exercised their 'DISCRETION'. As if they have inherrited such discretion. So I complained to relevant authority
> 
> But what goes that comes back. Sorry for curren holders and rights buyers, I am sadistically happy to see ANG collapsed thanking the directors 'discretion' to save my hard earned money .
> ...






Miner said:


> Did I have crystal ball in 2010. BKN did come with an offer but few years after and then backed off .




Looks like ANG rightfully is not an interesting stock any more.
The profit dived by more than 90% and no dividend. However the salary of CEO has gone up with performance review. What are the hidden deals that makes the CEOS always benefitted even the share holders get shafted ?
Once again I thank the Board for exercising discretion not to provide me the rights at $2.4 - what a favour looking back.
With BKN closing the last of their foundry from May 2015 and ANG is going south even with lower dollar where these companies will travel ?
Should I buy SIM because they can buy both companies for their scraps ???


----------



## notting (16 June 2016)

What do you get when you go for a capital raising at a 50% discount to the price of the day?
A 50% and counting reversal.


----------



## Miner (6 February 2019)

From a previous posting of June 2016  let me post this one .
Austin has achieved some garage sale to reduce its debt. What a strategy not to make the business going instead of selling as a junk and than bosting of strategies.
Arequipa in Peru who knows is a thriving business place from Cerro Verde Operation ( I have worked from Arequipa in my past life as a Freeport Miner)  and forthcoming mines coming around and Austin could not capitalise it. They got rid of Eastern State workshop and brought it into Perth. They hired pnew senior management staff in Sept  and new MD, CFO but no reflection on the improvement yet after 5 months until this garage cell. Lets hope that there will be much more with substantial strategic alliance with Macmohan with one director in the board from Macmohan and TOP has increased its stake as a major shareholder. 
Thankfully market has responded it well today (considering something is better than nothing) but as a shareholder it is disappointing. They have had a share placement only couple of years back. In that time they had a short fall and chose to give commission to some business friends to buy shortfall instead of giving additional allocation to those shareholders who wanted more. It helped me then as I sold off the existing one (in sheer disappointment ) only to realise massive fall on share price only after a week or so when the SPP allocation finished.
Any way long story short, let us see how sustainable the short term strategical garage sale would deliver to the business and shareholders. Yes, I am a holder (on my second return however)
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/ANG





https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181123/pdf/440l1jj45b54lf.pdf


----------



## Miner (24 June 2019)

I looked back at my own posting in June 2016 and  February this year and what is happening with Austin.
I was dejected with rights not being offered just because I sold XR. I was disappointed but then realised almighty helped me saving my money through the rejection. The price dived down far below the issue price. Austin has been struggling a lot but off late, after a few asset sales, they are giving a steroid injection.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190417/pdf/444d89dh9sjwdz.pdf
Peter Forsyth put some skin on the game by buying 300000 shares.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190503/pdf/444tj7x84xt1ty.pdf
Spheria and LLM became substantial holders and
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190424/pdf/444jg4mkq3lphv.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190424/pdf/444j58ynpdrytg.pdf
within two months Discovery sold out. One could argue how come one investment fund decides to quit whereas another invests. I am a little fellow and think it is all about their investment strategy - short term, quick buck or something else - I do not know.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190424/pdf/444jg4mkq3lphv.pdf
The volume is very small so the market is not going to excite on this.
BUT, BUT, what attracted my attention is Austin is turning around now.
It is because of the market update: 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190418/pdf/444ds7hpzq3ssn.pdf
The corrected update says, Austin, has increased normalised profit by 52%. If this trend can be continued,  then it would probably attract the eyes of investors and speculatively EHL. They have a great synergy to acquire ANG by reducing the OPEX and vertical integration of the business. After long, EHL has become market darling and it could make sense for them. Please note my caution - this is speculative thought and would urge if the chartists can make an analysis of this.
Has the company reached its bottom at 17 cents (What @greggles says  )?
I am watching to put this as my tip - but no reservation - anyone can pick for a tip. I have just put some money on ANG (just to see the price to slump after I bought) , after some gambling vengeance to make money


----------



## Miner (26 June 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190626/pdf/4463wrk53nwkmh.pdf
This presentation from ANG has some sober and subtle points, if I am reading them correctly. The presentation is much more professional than just a glossy one with constructive lines into it. I was not a fan of ANG for some times, but changing my bias.

Core competencies outlined on page 3 - good and strong. One Austin is the famous statement, I heard from Sam Walsh in 2003, when Sam was the CEO of Comalco /RioTinto . That was a very powerful visionary statement.  What it says under Engineeering excellence - strong technical competency to deliver as customer wants - bespoke solution, backed by global presence and manufacturing expertise - some buzz words but certainly company is moving to hone those four pillars to stand out. They also talked of incremental sales - not step up - slow and steady. Good approach after so much of turmoil on mining industry.
Major share holders are funders- so any capital raise is expected to be mitigated in house.
NTA 16.5 cents  is good on share price of 17 cents
NPAT is having a good trend. Reduction of net debt is a good sign
Cost competitiveness with good engineering - page 6
Diversified centres world wide - though Chile has been sold. Sadly their business from  my favourite place Arequipa in Peru, is to be sold. Those two sales in Americas however contradicts their statement on page 9 - item 1 and page 19.  But that will create other opportunities and could be strengthening WA manufacturing. Probably Asia and Africa are the two places now. They have already commenced to transfer from Qld to WA - one centre - economy of sale.
Page 10 does not show a good sign however - looking at the charts until 2021.
They have been focussing on iron ore, coal and copper - now there are other opportunities surely coming.
Acquiring JEC -s a good move. John (of John Cranes - JEC) had a good business from Kalgoorlie and now with his retiring , Austin got a good diversification even EOT crane is a small section and Eilbeck Crane is a good competitor to JEC.
page 14,15, 16, 17, 21 and 22   are the good examples to see the organic strength between ANG and EHL
Page 24- capital management under summary is encouraging unless that could be another capital raise -initiative


----------



## Miner (27 June 2019)

it is really sad to learn the tragic death of a worker in the Indonesian factory.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190627/pdf/4465b7x8vg2vvl.pdf
My sincere condolences to the deceased's family


----------



## Miner (11 July 2019)

I was trying to follow the trading pattern of ANG.
I noticed the volume of trade has been an unusual (for me) volume. Some days few hundreds and then the other day more than millions.
Probably the big volumes are driven by institution substantial purchases.
Here is a snap shot and the Excel shows the details of trade volume.
Of course, I want ANG to rise and my tip to excel (wish only )


----------



## Miner (7 February 2020)

https://miningmaven.com/blog/1009-t...newcrest-mining-s-havieron-project-be-ggp-ncm
The above is a good story.
Probably the better story is this : https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191224/pdf/44cwk2jbp0x5g7.pdf
Freebie to get 3.15 million performance rights against previous holding was only 800,000 shares. What performance can deliver such a high level of rights.
Still holding having dipped when the price crashed.


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2022)

With only looking at the charts for my picks, I have chosen ANG as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022. Someone has to come to the aid of @Miner .
Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.
I looked at this and nearly chucked it out that many times but it's in my 4 so fingers crossed and it is what it is. 
.
There was some interest in 2016 and there has been a lot of interest over the 3rd quarter of last year with price and volume increasing and mostly stronger than the XAO over the last 6 months. Short term MA now above the Long term MA with price just above both at the moment.
.
Will it head up towards the $0.66 level by the end of this year? I don't know if it will but if it does it will be a great return, 200%


----------



## divs4ever (3 January 2022)

now i wouldn't call myself a 'fan'  of ANG more like a long-suffering holder   my average SP is 27.4 cents 

 after buying in  February  2014 ( @ $2.80 ) May 2014 ( @ $ 1.49 ) . March 2021 ( @ 15 cents ) and May 2021 ( @ 12.5 cents )

 now this isn't all ANG's fault Vale building crappy tailings dams  was a contributor  and Brazil is taking it's sweet time to get back into serious mining output ( partly hindered by the virus response )

 it would be nice to see ANG get to 27.5 cents a share  this year  ( without resorting to a share consolidation )  , but will not be holding my breath  .

 take a lot of care  the mining investment cycle is way  out of the usual pattern  , and mining operators MIGHT spend their reserve  cash on 'green-energy initiatives ' ( like electric trucks or hydrogen powered ones  , or just upgrading power plants )

 DYOR


----------



## Miner (3 January 2022)

debtfree said:


> With only looking at the charts for my picks, I have chosen ANG as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022. Someone has to come to the aid of @Miner .
> Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.
> I looked at this and nearly chucked it out that many times but it's in my 4 so fingers crossed and it is what it is.
> .
> ...



@debtfree - LOL for breaking the drought after 2 years .
Let you be the winner for CY 2022 making it a real Happy Year .


----------



## Miner (3 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> now i wouldn't call myself a 'fan'  of ANG more like a long-suffering holder   my average SP is 27.4 cents
> 
> after buying in  February  2014 ( @ $2.80 ) May 2014 ( @ $ 1.49 ) . March 2021 ( @ 15 cents ) and May 2021 ( @ 12.5 cents )
> 
> ...



@divs4ever - just curious if you have had any sell of ANG after buying @$2.80 in 2014?
As a miner, I used to like the strength of the company and especially when they took their business out of Qld to WA. At one time, there was a serious opportunity for me to join the team (some 3 years back ) but my little knowledge of the industry, deterred me from doing so.
Recently David has got a massive performance right with anticipation he will turn over for his good and company's good.
Time is going to tell its employees, suppliers, shareholders, and stakeholders.
I have sold out my investment on ANG some years back with little margin and am now a sideline watcher. The volume of transactions has not been great and that is reflected in no posting on this thread for two years until @debtfree sprinkled some water from his water can to rekindle interest in this thread.
Probably the success of Rio's 5 years contract is the dangling carrot for the ANG and its CEO
PS - this photo however shows an extremely poor safety concern of ANG with two of the three pictured (includes RTIO CEO and WA Premier ) taking a photo without wearing safety glasses. Forget about the hard hat when standing on a workshop.








			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02463326-6A1067348?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02459153-6A1065589?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## divs4ever (4 January 2022)

sell .. NO  i stayed too long  expecting a normal mining investment cycle , and this cycle has been anything but normal 

 and  oh yes  those press release photos  .. that would normally have the blue-collar bloke dismissed instantly  ,  i remember the safety protocols well with my brush with heavy industry ( and how some ignored them without repercussions )

 one might hope at least the photographer was wearing proper safety gear  

 but sorry RIO contracts  , haven't been necessarily a good thing with other companies i have held in the past ,  they seem to have their share of messy disputes 

but i guess time will tell 

 i hold and hope  ( that Vale will start making money again )


----------



## divs4ever (10 January 2022)

Austin reports spike in orders at end of H122

Austin Engineering Limited (ASX: ANG, ‘Austin’ or ‘the Company’) is pleased to announce that it received over $60 million of orders during November and December 2021, ending the first half of the financial year with a strong order book. At the end of November 2021 Austin’s order book was 19% higher year-on-year.

The new product orders are for over 100 truck body’s, excavator buckets, water tanks, mine chutes in addition to repairs & maintenance works and were received across Austin’s operations in Asia Pacific, and North and South America. Delivery of new products will be to Canada, USA, Mexico, Chile, New Zealand, Indonesia and both the West and East Coast of Australia. Such a broad delivery profile strengthens Austin’s strategic expansion and growth in these markets.
The increased sales activity comes as Austin continues to progress a number of initiatives across its operating regions. Austin’s new facility at Fort McMurray in Alberta, Western Canada commenced operations on 1 December 2021. Four of seven truck body’s being manufactured on site have been completed and are ready for delivery to customers in the region.
 Alberta has one of the largest concentrations of heavy haul trucks in the world and the new facility is ideally placed to provide a much enhanced local level of customer support to what was previously possible. Austin will undertake a $450,000 expansion of its La Negra facility in Chile to accommodate an anticipated increased workload in the second half of FY22. 
The facility has been operating at high utilisation rates for some months now and a capacity expansion is deemed necessary. Austin expects the investment to be fully paid back in the second half of FY22.
A recent expansion of truck body, final build and assembly locations in Eastern Australia and New Zealand has led to a competitively won new order with global gold miner OceanaGold Corporation in New Zealand with deliveries to commence in the second Qtr. FY22.
 The order for over 20 body’s uses Austin’s recently developed modularised truck body designs developed to overcome shipping logistics issues, with final build to be undertaken close to the mine site. In addition, Austin’s previously announced partnership with Melter in Mexico has led to further orders for a large drag line bucket and other equipment, further reinforcing the strength of this regional relationship under Austin’s “hub and spoke” strategy being rolled out globally.
Austin CEO and Managing Director, David Singleton said: “We are pleased to see increasing momentum in sales activity across the board for both new products and repairs, and the recent uptick in orders sets Austin up for a strong sales performance in the second half of FY22. With a strong order book, and strong commodity prices, our facilities are operating at high levels of throughput as we start the new year.
 I am particularly pleased that our recent initiatives aimed at improving cost competitiveness and driving sales, have so rapidly led to an increase in orders. It gives me confidence in our approach and forward strategy. In addition, we will be launching some updated products in the current half with improved efficiency and safety features which, we believe, will further cement our leading position in the mining products industry

 DYOR

 i hold ANG


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2022)

“Order book growth has been recorded in all of Austin’s operating regions across Australia, Indonesia, North America and South America. Increased demand for truck trays and buckets, and an increase in contract wins has contributed to the result” 
_Market Statement, Austin Engineering Ltd_


----------



## Miner (15 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> “Order book growth has been recorded in all of Austin’s operating regions across Australia, Indonesia, North America and South America. Increased demand for truck trays and buckets, and an increase in contract wins has contributed to the result”
> _Market Statement, Austin Engineering Ltd_



7% increase on expected earning has been cheered by market by 8% price rise already


----------

